# Seaview Aftermarket stuff



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

With the Seaview just a few short weeks from your building table (You DID clean off a spot right??) You may be thinking of some of the after market bits.

I hear that an RC and propulsion system is being produced.
Lighting kits too. Even heard a suggestion of a base, and wall mounting setup.

I have the liberty to display WHATEVER I WANT (now that the 'former fiancee' has moved out) So I was thinking of at least getting the dimensions of the big eyed seaweed monster, and having it hold the model. The seaview model would be removable, and the seaweed thing would have wires in it to power any lights on the Seaview model. 

So, Are their any clips or still frames that show the seaweed monster and the Seaview together?? Then I can estimate the sizes....


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

How about doing a "Leviathan" stand? It's a giant scientist in a sweater!

If I get time I can capture the images of the seaweed monster and maybe put them on my flickr page and point you to them...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Sea monster, for sure! Have the FS buzzing around the head.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I guess the monster would be a little over 2 feet tall at that scale? It was the 8-foot Seaview he was manhandling. Er - monsterhandling. Given a 6-foot guy in the suit... say, a 30" tall?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I think THAT SIZE will call for a wood or PVC tube frame. I figure floral foam for bulk, and a few shades of YARN cut into 1 foot long pieces for the seaweed. O have a source for clear spheres for the eyes! use elmers glue and detergent (like model RR ballast glue) to hold the yarn as you build up layers. a little airbrush 'touch-up' and seaweed head is ready. I had thought of putting metal contacts on the surface of the seaview. Maybe a thin wire on the aft side of the flukes? 

If ANYBODY decides to do a sound chip/module.... Look at what the model railroad guys are doing to add loudspeakers and acoustic boxes into small areas with decent sound. perhaps a 3 inch long piece of PVC tube completly blocked at one end with 1/32 thick plastic sheet. Glue the loudspeaker facing INWARD into the tube. Use Silicon glue. this will give the sound that is more 'full' than just a teeny speaker.

I usually build my models to be 80 percent SPFX replica and 20 percent as if it was real. I want to actually videotape one of my seaviews as it's being pulled along the surface of a local pond. I have thought of the air supply for the bubble generators, and how to make the lights very bright, so they can be seen outdoors. The idea, like the original SPFX shots with the 17 foot model, pull it fast to get the water piling up on the windows, and slow it down for playback. I DO intend to use a slightly more blue paint on the water toy than the serious showcase star the 2nd model will be.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Get your girlfriend back, dress her up in a seaweed suit, and have her hold the kit. That should be about the right scale LOL...


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

She is actually a subject in my China Cabinet, since she took her Marilyn Monroe collector plates, I put my finished Sci-Fi models in there. Shes right next to Alien, Alien Queen, Ymir, and Mighty Joe Young. A warning note is next to the replica.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Underwater?



otto said:


> Get your girlfriend back, dress her up in a seaweed suit, and have her hold the kit. That should be about the right scale LOL...


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Y3a said:


> I have the liberty to display WHATEVER I WANT (now that the 'former fiancee' has moved out)


CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am glad to hear you are not under lock and key anymore. One more soul set free! All of those cool models you have are going to look far better sitting around the house than those pictures of you ex-almost in-laws.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

I think the underwater scenes as stands is a great idea. I'd like to see someone produce a stand that looks like the Seaview is passing close to some underwarter rocks that we can rest the sub on so it looks like it's close to the ocean floor. The MIM kit has a very small example of this. I'd like something a bit more substantial. I'm considering using my dremel and use shaped real rocks, but I'd buy a ready made stand that looks similar.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Full RC kit:

http://www.caswellplating.com/models/seaview.html

Sorry, I can't recall ofthand where I found this link.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Y3a said:


> So, Are their any clips or still frames that show the seaweed monster and the Seaview together?? Then I can estimate the sizes....


Look for the View Master VTTBS set on ebay and you should see the cover shot of the creature holding the Seaview.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

*Scary!!!*


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Or, this one with the Doyusha??


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

That's actually pretty good!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

That looks like something my cat was contemplating doing to my Aurora!

Huzz


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

For an underwater display, how about several Seaviews with their noses in the seabed- all in a line?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

F91 said:


> Or, this one with the Doyusha??...


I'd LOVE to see the gumball machine that troll came out of!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Y3a said:


> I have the liberty to display WHATEVER I WANT (now that the 'former fiancee' has moved out)


 
Anyone who lets a woman move in with them gets what they deserve.:drunk:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Free sex and cooking and 27 years of happiness (so far)?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Free sex? You're not married then?

Chris.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

John P said:


> Free sex and cooking and 27 years of happiness (so far)?


Well, I'm only up to 12 years, but I'm with ya' in the thinking! :thumbsup:

It's all in finding _just_ the right one.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

That 'finding just the right one' is the hard part. Ya never know a person until you live with them. We were mostly OK for about 2 years, but I think her stress, fibramialgia(whatever) and her moms influence, we went from almost a married couple to little more than room mates. She was the princess, I was her dog walker. The dog had it better than me. She had the dog sleep in the CENTER of the bed, so we each had OPPOSITE sides of a Ca king size!!!! Of course she wouldn't hear anything about her dog... We never had guests in the house because the living room furniture didn't match... We never went anywhere because humidity might mess up her died platinum blonde hair. We couldn't just instantly decide to go out to eat, because her makeup took an hour to apply/fix/correct. Even when her fat Basset started limping one night about 10pm, and she decided it HAD to go to the EMERGENCY Vet, it took 45 minutes for her to 'rush' her face on, so we could go. 
My stress is MUUUUUUUCH better now..........

You ought to see my Model Railroad - built in the 12 by 20 foot room that used to store all her clothes she never wore, and the 80 plus pairs of shoes and her lesser Marilyn Monroe fan stuff. She thought she looked like MM, and looked for parallels and similarities between their lives....


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

how many kits do you have??/ i got fewer kits than you have shoes ........Honey (-:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

*Y3a*- Wow. Sounds like you are better off!  Well, more power to ya'. The stress definantly wasn't worth it. I'm reminded of an Animal Planet show called "It's Me or the Dog", she sounds like some of the wackos I've seen on it. Caring more about your makeup than the dog? Sheesh! 

As for me, I got lucky. Can't go too wrong with someone you meet in the back of a comic book. :thumbsup:

Post a pic of your railroad layout sometime. It'd be neat to see it.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

As I learned the hard way, it's much preferable to be alone with your own company, than to be "alone" with the wrong mate.
Count your blessings and enjoy life again, you're a FREE man!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Seaview said:


> As I learned the hard way, it's much preferable to be alone with your own company, than to be "alone" with the wrong mate.


Now THAT is very true.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

John P said:


> Free sex and cooking and 27 years of happiness (so far)?


Where do you find the time? All that model building and all.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

F91 said:


> Or, this one with the Doyusha??


It is so cute! I think I will hold it, squeeze it, and call it George.:freak:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Nice monster.By the way,any news about the Moebius Seaview.Is it sailing towards North America yet.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

That thing reminds me of Sweetums from the Muppets.

Huzz


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, now that you mention muppets, it looks more like a gigantic Cookie Monster devouring the Seaview!


----------



## RonH (Apr 10, 2001)

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i117/RonH_photos/seaview_creature_latest_soft_done.jpg

Don't know why I can't post the pic, but I posted this here a long time ago and it's what I'll be shooting for.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> Nice monster.By the way,any news about the Moebius Seaview.Is it sailing towards North America yet.


Due in port on Monday, but it still has to get through customs. Should start shipping middle to the end of next week to distributors...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Wow!Fantastic news indeed.A lot of modelers are going to be thrilled to get their hands on the Seaview,possibly by the end of this month,or so.:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Auroranut said:


> Free sex? You're not married then?


I don't think it's EVER free--married or single! 

There is ALWAYS a toll to be paid!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Too true!!

Chris.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

it would be great if someone make the two-headed Sea monster Dio
for the upcoming Moebuis kit.

WOWOW!

Fortress:dude:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey Y3a,

Here name wasn't 'Dana' was it????

That make up story had me twitching with flashbacks.


----------



## Rick Teskey (Apr 17, 2003)

*8 window seaview*

Is anyone interested in an 8 window bow too fit the Moebuis seaview?
I am working on one and post pix soon
Rick Teskey


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Rick Teskey said:


> Is anyone interested in an 8 window bow to fit the Moebuis seaview?


Not me. The 4-window is the cool version, IMHO.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Rick Teskey said:


> Is anyone interested in an 8 window bow too fit the Moebuis seaview?


 
YES! Is it just the bow or will it cover all the differences between the 2 versions?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

ClubTepes said:


> Hey Y3a,
> 
> Here name wasn't 'Dana' was it????
> 
> That make up story had me twitching with flashbacks.


Naaa Alexandra.....:freak:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Rick Teskey said:


> Is anyone interested in an 8 window bow too fit the Moebuis seaview?


The first guy to produce and market an accurate and affordable replacement bow for this kit stands a good chance of generating fairly decent sales IMO.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Rick Teskey said:


> Is anyone interested in an 8 window bow too fit the Moebuis seaview?
> I am working on one and post pix soon
> Rick Teskey


 
Count me in as a DEFINATLY interested customer for that! I've got 2 of the Moebius Seaviews on order, and the second one is earmarked for an eventual conversion to the 8-window "movie" version. I'm well aware that it'll need a single sonar dome on top, no Flying Sub hatch, and no Sonar Domes on the "temples" of the upper bow. I've also got every confidence in your ability to make it, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rick Teskey (Apr 17, 2003)

*8 window bow*

I am making the bow only which is aproximatly 18.5 inches in length and will mate up with the rear half of the mobuis kit .
As far as interior I will let someone else tackle that.
My bow section is scratch built and not a modified Moebuis bow which would be more work than just shaving off the sonar domes .
The manta fins are much thinner in crossection than the the t.v version and the leading edge of the hull does not have a headlight faring and protruding lip
but more of a smooth transition from the bottom of the windows too the leading edge.
The curve ( or droop[) of the fins is different again depending on which miniture you look at.
There is not as many good quality photos out there of the 8 window bow but many hours of dvd watching is a main source for some good screen captures.
Pix too follow
Rick


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Rick Teskey said:


> I am making the bow only which is aproximatly 18.5 inches in length and will mate up with the rear half of the mobuis kit .
> As far as interior I will let someone else tackle that.
> My bow section is scratch built and not a modified Moebuis bow which would be more work than just shaving off the sonar domes .
> The manta fins are much thinner in crossection than the the t.v version and the leading edge of the hull does not have a headlight faring and protruding lip
> ...


 
This is Great News Rick!!

Your Seaviews have always been a work of art to me.
I am Happy enough with the version of the Seaview Moebius is putting out(the 17'3" surface runner),But now you opeed more doors for us!!!

Now I got to buy TWO subs!!(lol).


----------



## garymartian (Apr 22, 2008)

I've got 1 on order at the mo, that'll be the one I put lights in, when thats done, i'm going to get the one from caswell platings with the D&E sub driver, then if I have enough room (and money) i'll get the Rick Teskey movie version front! Is 3 seaviews too many?!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

If the Seaview nose is as good as Teskey's Flying Subs it should be superb...


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Rick Teskey said:


> Is anyone interested in an 8 window bow too fit the Moebuis seaview?
> I am working on one and post pix soon
> Rick Teskey


The 8 window version is just too gorgeous, count me in! Fox.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Don't forget to reconfigure the Sail also.


----------



## WarpeD (May 28, 2007)

Woot! I'm up for the conversion too, Rick!! (Edit....if I completely fark up my first attempt!!)


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I might just do some computer printing detailing in the control room, add lighting, and am mulling over a aquarium version... hmm... or maybe spencers gifts has some contained bubbler thing for a fauzx underwater diorama?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Any 8-window bow status updates from Mr. Teskey?


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I haven't read anything anywhere, but the more I look at the dvd box art, which is mostly 8 windowed versions, the more I wish they included the 8 windows nose part, instead of the bevelled windowed one they did include.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Seaview said:


> Any 8-window bow status updates from Mr. Teskey?


 
I have been in contact with Mr Teskey About this.

And production has been halted for now due to personal reasons, which are Not my place to share here.

I'll Contact Rick shortly and let you guys Know, that is,:thumbsup: if Rick dosen't himself:thumbsup:When it's back up and running.


BP


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## BigGuido (May 7, 2008)

Y3a said:


> ...built in the 12 by 20 foot room that used to store all her clothes she never wore, and the 80 plus pairs of shoes and her lesser Marilyn Monroe fan stuff. She thought she looked like MM, and looked for parallels and similarities between their lives....


Hmmmm...looks like you dodged a bullet there Y3a! Any woman who fancies looking for parallels between herself and Marilyn Monroe is going to be waaaaay more maintenance than any sane man should have to deal with. From your previous posts, your Ex sounds a lot like an ‘86 Jaguar a mate of mine once had...great to look at, really fun to ride, but ALWAYS needing work!

Keep 'Em Flyin! :thumbsup:
Th' Big GEE


----------

